# Rome Mod Rocker vs. NS Evo/Revolver vs. Proto CT/X



## doktrin (Feb 14, 2011)

shameless bump - anyone ridden the mod rocker?


----------



## romesnowboards (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey Doktrin

The Mod Rocker is an awesome deck for sure. I've ridden it myself a bit personally and it's become my go-to board for this season. It won 2nd place in the Snowboarder Mag Best of Tests, which we were pretty stoked on as well. We could go on and on about how rad it is, but you'd probably rather hear it from someone besides us:

Best of Test 2012: #2 Rome Mod Rocker | Snowboarder Magazine
Snowboard Review: 11-12 Rome Mod Rocker – Shayboarder.com
Niseko Snow Review of Rome’s 2012 Mod Rocker 156 | Snow Time
REVIEW: 2012 ROME MOD ROCKER with D*FACE Bird's Eye Board Shop

If you've got any other questions feel free to hit us up via email - ridercouncil[at]romesnowboards[dot]com

Shred on

Rome SDS


----------



## doktrin (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks rome. 
I've actually already checked out all those links except for the last - thanks for sharing!

I'd be really interested to hear from people who've ridden it out east on hardpack & ice. Most, if not all, of the reviewers had the chance to ride it on pow.


----------



## gti303 (Nov 23, 2011)

doktrin said:


> Thanks rome.
> I've actually already checked out all those links except for the last - thanks for sharing!
> 
> I'd be really interested to hear from people who've ridden it out east on hardpack & ice. Most, if not all, of the reviewers had the chance to ride it on pow.



Hi Doktrin,

I have the Agent Rocker. I was trying to decide between the Agent and the Mod...I probably regret not getting the Mod now...

Anyways, I'm on the west coast, but I've gone with my new Agent a few times at night with no new snow for a week so it was pretty icy...on the ice it didn't hold as well as some other "ice" boards...but on the hardpack it holds great. Pow was a breeze, and the rocker makes presses so much nicer...its true that the board rides small when needed, and long when needed...I'd highly recommend any of Romes boards...great customer service!


----------



## doktrin (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks gti!

Having never ridden out West, I'm told that your 'ice' is more like our 'hardpack' (kinda like how our mountains are like your small hills  - so I guess this is a bit of a concern, since most people have nothing but praise for the NS boards in all manner of terrain.

On a purely vain note, I gotta say - the Mod graphics are absolutely sick. 
Conversely, I'm not a fan of the Proto design at all


----------



## doktrin (Feb 14, 2011)

damn, fresh wrinkle : arbor blacklist...


----------



## romesnowboards (Feb 14, 2008)

We rode Mod Rockers at our sales meeting at Stowe a few weeks back. Nothing but icy death moguls at that point, unfortunately. Sometimes the best conditions to test out product, haha.

It holds an awesome edge, even here on the ice coast, and the QuickRip is a great addition. Responsive at slow speeds, huge carves at high speeds, and the thing flies. To be fair, they were factory tuned and waxed, however keeping your edges sharp is the best way to make sure you won't slip out.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

The Mod Rocker is a sweet board. The quickrip is surprisingly reliable. Have been able to stop on nothing but ice. These are both different kind of boards though. The Rocker versus Hybrid is really the big difference. Mod Rocker is mainly a park board that seconds as an all mountain board.


----------



## doktrin (Feb 14, 2011)

Very cool, thanks guys!

For me, it's now down to the mod rocker 156 and the arbor blacklist 154. Both appear to be sick boards, maybe a coin toss would work


----------



## OhioHillBoarder (Feb 27, 2009)

I live in Ohio and board probably some of the crappiest conditions around. I have my brand spanking new mod rocker 156 on the way and would be glad to give you my thoughts on it as soon as I give it a good testing. Should be getting it by next weekend.


----------



## doktrin (Feb 14, 2011)

Awesome! Hope it works out well for you.
What boots & bindings are you using? Personally I was thinking 390 bosses & salomon f20's.


----------



## OhioHillBoarder (Feb 27, 2009)

doktrin said:


> Awesome! Hope it works out well for you.
> What boots & bindings are you using? Personally I was thinking 390 bosses & salomon f20's.


nothing special really...I have burton hail boots and burton cartel bindings both from 2009. I don't love 'em I don't hate 'em but I'd love to upgrade soon


----------



## doktrin (Feb 14, 2011)

Decisions made 

My first fresh set up in a decade will be :

Rome Mod Rocker 156
Rome 390 boss
Salomon F20

Thanks for all the help in this thread!


----------



## OhioHillBoarder (Feb 27, 2009)

So I just got my new mod rocker 156 in the mail and I'm sitting around setting it up...I didn't notice that the mod rocker part in the middle is actually a built in stomp pad. It feels like sandpaper basically. Now I'm wondering if any of their other boards are like that or if anyone has messed with romes built in stomp pads. I guess I'll take it out for the first time with no stomp pad and see how it reacts? Also not sure if I can really get a stomp pad to stick over top of the sandpaper-like surface.


----------



## zbomb (Nov 6, 2011)

Thas pretty cool. I never put stomp pads on my decks cause i don't like the way they look, I'm vain. And since the extent of my need is getting off the lift, I've adapted to not needing one, just kinda locking my foot against the back binder.

I like the idea of a "built in" aid.


----------



## OhioHillBoarder (Feb 27, 2009)

*omg omg its awesome omg*

Allow me to give you a little background. My old ride was a burton deuce 09 159 cm. it always seemed a bit stiff and a bit large. I could press it but it was hard. It carved pretty well but not epic. So I lost 30 lbs...= get a new board. As a comparison I rode my deuce last week and my rome last night.

Rome Mod Rocker 156-
Initial thoughts:
Compared the the deuce at a 159, the 156 mod was oh so nice and buttery and super duper light. I nearly flew over when I first did a tail press after being used to the deuce. The mod also seemed very skatey comparatively (as expected by the size difference), and it's way harder to catch an edge on the mod than my deuce.

After getting going with this board I realized that all the rave reviews are right...dead on...
in addition to the buttery skatiness at lower speeds, this thing practically carves as well as my deuce. The quickrip sidecut is amazing and it bites hard when you need it to. I had no chatter issues and I was riding it pretty hard. Plus it has more than enough pop...mmmm hotrods...fun and springy. 

I've never ridden a rocker before, but as far as I could tell this thing handles like a regular camber board while buttering nice and easy. No problem locking on rails in the park, blah blah blah...

*No, Rome doesn't pay me. Nor am I disappointed in my purchase one bit.*

P.S. The built in stomp pad rocks hard...I had better grip and control with the built in sweet looking stomp pad than I ever did with my super traction spiked burton stomp pad.


----------



## doktrin (Feb 14, 2011)

I also had a chance to take my new setup out for a spin yesterday and was pleasantly surprised.

Carving : Since this was my first non-cambered board, I was expecting to lose a little in the turns - and tbh this was barely evident. The mod rocker carves beautifully - both quick and long turns felt smooth. 

Pop : It's super light. My 390 bosses are slightly on the heavier side, so the weight wasn't really skewed in either direction. That said, the pop is intense. Effortless, even. 

Jibs : I was keeping a newer rider company on greens/blues most of the day, so I only did one lap in the park. It did well on boxes, which I expected since it's a flat-rocker. 

Jumps : My one park lap was at night on east coast ice, and I hadn't had a chance to check out the landing - so no big kickers.

Butters : Better than I thought it would since it's a little past mid-stiff. I'm still working on my buttering technique, though, so I'm sure it can perform even better.

All in all a great first impression with the mod rocker. I'm very happy with my purchase. So neurotically happy, in fact, I caved and bought a board-lock which I used religiously whenever I hit the lodge.


----------



## OhioHillBoarder (Feb 27, 2009)

doktrin said:


> I'm very happy with my purchase. So neurotically happy, in fact, I caved and bought a board-lock which I used religiously whenever I hit the lodge.


Lol I did the exact same thing...I fear for my board...


----------

